# Recommendation on a Used iPhone



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Two things happened today. 1) A fellow professional informed me that I needed to upgrade my 1990's style basic Samsung flip phone for a smart phone as not only was I inefficient with my time, I looked like a hayseed backwater hick when rubbing elbows with all the high-powered executives. and 2) Cricket says they can sell me service that includes unlimited voice, text and internet for $50.00 a month.

So, it's time to flush the Samsung down the toilet, only this time it will be on purpose and not because it fell in on accident. I'm not going to drop $500 on an i5 my 1st time out, as the life expectancy of a mobile device in my possession is about 3 months, 4 at the outside. So, it's going to be an iPhone because every iPhone user I have ever met gets obnoxiously enthusiastic when extolling the long list of virtues of their wonderful iPhones, while android users grump and complain about 17 minutes on a fully charged battery before a recharge is necessary.

So the question then is which one, and at what price. I have a good relationship with eBay (US), and have always had good experiences with them. There's lots of sub-models. Someone told me an i4 was the minimum I could go, but for my 1st iPhone, I'd like to get as little as possible for as cheap as possible.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They aren't called i4 and i5s :grin: I understand what you mean but people would list them and call them by iPhone 5 or iPhone 4s.

To be honest I'm not a big fan of the iPhone at all as each generation is basically the same as the last and Apple only gives each new generation new and better software, that's it.

Where as Android is all third party manufacturer's having their own say on the device.

I'm not sure what you mean on iPhones or Androids get viruses in fact its very rare for them to get them at all and my Android phones over the years have had just fine battery life, no different than an iPhone.

If you want to still get an iPhone 4 I would recommend at least getting the 4s as you will gain Siri.

When looking on eBay you'll need to find one for Cricket Wireless as that is all your carrier will accept, do not buy an unlocked phone!

Expect to pay around ~$300 for a used iPhone 4s.

Option 2:

I would recommend you buy a Galaxy S3, I personally own it and love every minute of the phone. I even wrote a review on it here:

This Phone goes beyond the Galaxy | Tech Support Forum

If the size is to big for you there is also the Galaxy S3 Mini which is like an iPhone but smaller and cheaper.

Option 3:

Leave Cricket Wireless and move to a larger carrier such as Verizon or AT&T. For almost the same bill your paying now either carrier will allow you to pick out a *brand new* smartphone, any brand any type, for $200.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Used iphones will have a big drop in price next month after the new iphone announcement. Go with the newest model you can afford. Personally I will not have one anymore, got hooked on the galaxy note larger screen.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

What's wrong with buying an unlocked phone, or paying someone to unlock the phone? My friend had an android and she hated it because the batter died in less than half a day of idle use. Battery life is a big deal to me, because sometimes I forget to charge the phone for 3 days, and I need it to work all 3 of those days despite that.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No phone on the market will last you as long as three days, not even an iPhone.

You'll need to buy a external battery pack.

What Android phone did your friend have?

Unlocked Smartphones in the US are now illegal:

New Ruling Now Blocks Unlocked Smartphones | Tech Support Forum

Since the law was in acted no carrier will accept an unlocked phone.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

though your friend may have left the phone idle, the phone itself may not have been if the battery died after half a day. This includes both iphone and android phones. It all had to do with push and notification settings, apps updating and ads, and more. see the following article for more info

What’s Draining Your Android Battery? - Techlicious

at least with most android phones you can have spare batteries. 

the biggest advantage the iphone has is security. everything is tightly controlled by apple, though nasties be found, there are much fewer than android phones.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Unlocked Smartphones in the US are now illegal:
> 
> New Ruling Now Blocks Unlocked Smartphones | Tech Support Forum
> 
> Since the law was in acted no carrier will accept an unlocked phone.


This is not accurate. It is now illegal to "hack" the phone to Unlock it without the carriers consent. However if your ask your carrier most of them will unlock it for you, and are required to do so if you have completed your contract. You can find links on all of the major carriers websites to request unlocking. I do this before I sell my old iPhones.

Additionally you can buy most smart phones unlocked up front by paying full price for them. All the USA carriers will gladly utilize unlocked phones on their networks as long as they are compatible.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

After looking on eBay for what even a used iPhone sells for, I think I'm going in a different direction. The thought of being enmired in Apple's corporate restrictions also makes me think twice. I've spent years learning how to circumvent all these restrictions; so it makes no sense to volunteer for them.

Is there a linux-based mobile device? Any kind of open-sourced software? What phone uses the least amount of power? I don't text much, so I don't need that qwerty keyboard, nor is there much need for a camera.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A basic phone will last you all day but you lose the smart of the phone and its hard to find a basic phone now.

Motorola Droids on Verizon have some of the best battery life for Android. The Galaxy S3 and S4 also have great battery life.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

In addition to what Masterchief said. The Android platform is based on Linux Kernel 3.X

Most smart phones are going to have comparable battery life.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You know you can always buy a battery backup to keep around you just in case or there is a huge market of cases that act as a second battery.

mophie juice pack® Samsung Galaxy S III Rechargeable Backup Battery Case


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Iphone 5 are now selling for $98.00 (USD) New.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57600815-1/iphone-5-price-tumbles-to-$98-at-walmart/

BG


----------



## dweebteam516 (Sep 10, 2013)

iphone 3gs are great to and it all depends what you are using the iphone for if your just using to make calls here and there your battery could last


----------

